# Wo finde ich Designmagazine in Manhattan, NY



## boris (19. Juni 2006)

Hi everybody, ich bin seit geraumer Zeit in New York, allerdings habe ich bisher keinen Zeitschriftenladen gefunden, der Grafik Design Magazine führt. In den meisten Läden werde ich in die Home"design" Abteilung verwiesen. Wie ihr euch denken könnt, findet man dort nur Zeitschriften rund um das Gestaltung der eigenen 4 Wände. Google etc konnte mir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüße aus New York
Boris


----------



## smileyml (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

da ich noch nicht einmal in NY war, nur ein paar allgemeine Tipps.
Vielleicht kannst du einfach mal im National Design Museum in der  2 East 91st Street vorbei gucken oder das MoMa besuchen.
Auf der MoMa-Internetseite gibt es auch MoMa Designläden aufgelistet. Mir ist schon klar das du was anderes suchst, aber die Leute dort haben vielleicht Ahnung wo man so etwas bekommt. In Deutschland hat man ja meistens an Bahnhöfen Erfolg so etwas zu finden. Vielleicht ist das in den Staaten ja ähnlich.

Noch ein zwei Links, die nützlich sein könnten, damit du weißt was du suchst und auch finden kannst im Big Apple
http://www.core77.com/resources/magazines.asp
http://nymag.com/bestofny/shopping/2006/emergingdesign/index.html

Grüße in die große weite Welt Marco


----------



## boris (20. Juni 2006)

danke, schonmal ein sehr guter ansatz


----------

